# CG New Look Trim Gel



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well, I've had my CG New Look for just over a week and although I'm highly impressed with it on tyres, I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with it on hard plastic trim like mirror casings and bumpers etc.
I applied some to the bumpers and other bits of plastic trim on our daily use car on Sunday and yet only 2 days later, the rain showers have all but washed it away. 
I applied it with a sponge and after a few minutes lightly buffed over it with a dry MF and it did look fantastic immediately after. Any other old trim dressings would have long since been washed away so I can't see that there would have been a bonding issue? 
Anyone else get better durability out of it on trim?


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Have only used it on the tyres I'm afraid and it works very well on them. I don't see why it wouldn't be the same on the trim... hmmmm.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Applied it last Tues to my Mini regulars plastic trim around the arches and lower sills and also the tyres and it was still holding up well this morning but granted she doesn't add many miles to it in a week.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

make sure the trim is very very clean first and then wack it on.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i applied new look to my dads hard plastics 4 weeks ago and its still holding on :thumb: 
i applied by a bit of sponge which i cut up but i didnt buff it off afterwards


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll give the plastic a going over with some APC first next time then and not buff it afterwards and see if that makes a difference. tbh our Clio's black bumper trim and side rubbing strip have always been a pain and haven't responded to many different dressings I've tried.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll give the plastic a going over with some APC first next time then and try not buff it afterwards and see if that makes a difference. tbh our Clio's black bumper trim and side rubbing strip have always been a pain and haven't responded to many different dressings I've tried.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Its on the plastics, rubbers and tyres on my 4x4, holding up very well in this weather.

Applied with foam very very thin.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry to state the obvious, but one difference between tyres and bumper trims is that tyres are made of rubber and bumper trims are made of plastic.

Is it possible that the CG gel just holds better to the rubber tyres, and maybe not so much on trims? Isn't this why most big brands (e.g. Meg's) have a tyre gel and a trim gel as two seperate products?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Sorry to state the obvious, but one difference between tyres and bumper trims is that tyres are made of rubber and bumper trims are made of plastic.
> 
> Is it possible that the CG gel just holds better to the rubber tyres, and maybe not so much on trims? Isn't this why most big brands (e.g. Meg's) have a tyre gel and a trim gel as two seperate products?


That's what I'm thinking - the rubber allows the dressing to penetrate it better and then makes a better bond.
CG are a bit confusing in this though as it's obviously labled up as a 'trim' product, yet their website states it's been developed primarily for tyres - so why didn't they call it New Look Tyre Gel?

Anyway, if I only ever use it on tyres and engine bay hoses/components, it's still a great product for those and I'll have to keep searching for a good trim dressing


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Meg's Trim dressing isn't bad - probably not the cheapest though. But having said that, I got mine for something like 3 quid from Halfrauds - they had it on Manager's special, and there was only one there.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I had the same problem with my 206's trim. I was hesitant to splash out £19 for a small bottle, but i did end up trying the Black Wow. And im seriously glad i did! Its kept the trim black over the last two weeks through the weather. Other products i have tried have just run off. I did one trim strip with APC first and one without. Then coated them with 2 coats of Black Wow. I found the BW bonded better to the site that hadnt been APC'd first!

its expensive, but IMO very worth it :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> so why didn't they call it New Look Tyre Gel?


am 99.99% sure that its called new look trim gel :thumb:

try applying it and not buffing off and see if that makes any difference


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Maybe try warming the trim first as detailed by L200 Steve in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=31337&highlight=factory+plastic .


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Defo Trim gel and not tyre gel, made me look twice at the weekend!


----------

